# Wonderful Witches Wingding '09



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

What a great group! I love the "baby." Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

That is so neat! What a great idea. Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Witches night out! Love it. Looks like you all had a grand time and loved the cake and baby. Decorations looked great to!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Love it! What a fab idea. I will have to create a witches league here, how fun.....Thanks for sharing. _* H1*_


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice pics. And great idea. I haven't btw been a witch ever for
Halloween. Maybe it could be my theme next year.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

love it, love it, love it!! I admit Im copying the Witches Wingding idea. Actually Im hosting two....one for my 12 yr old daughter and friends and another for myself and friends. You ladies look like you're having a ball. I can only hope mine goes half as well as yours  
P.S. the cake is awesome!!!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

A group of my friends (24 of us) are getting together for Mani's and Martini's and then off to dinner and we are all wearing our own dressed up version of a witches hat. I am sure we will turn some heads! Looks like you ladies had a fantastic time!!


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

This is fantastic Hooch! What a great idea! Looks like everyone had a blast


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Witch witch is which?  And which witch was you? I'm thinking you are the second one up on the right with that bit of purple? Oh and what a naughty witch you had with all that cleavage showing hahaha Maybe THAT was you? 

You are right about the beautiful women and their energy. It shines thru in the photos!

MsM


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Definitely a gathering worth going to! And MsMeeple is right...where are you? I am still hoping to have a small, wicked gathering of family myself sometime this month. Though the way time is flying by, i might just have to toss the idea back into the cauldron of tomorrows. COL(cackling out loud)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome idea!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad you had a great time. I look forward to your Wingding photos every year.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

That is truly awesome!! My girlfriends and I try to do a Christmas thing every year but the witches party is a very unique idea. Alas I don't believe my friends get into Halloween quite as much as me. Apparently that's not a problem with your group of friends!! Looks like a great time!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Witch witch is which?  And which witch was you? I'm thinking you are the second one up on the right with that bit of purple? Oh and what a naughty witch you had with all that cleavage showing hahaha Maybe THAT was you?
> 
> You are right about the beautiful women and their energy. It shines thru in the photos!
> 
> MsM


MsM;

I am the witch with the green hat and face, curly hair and big open mouth  right in front of the witch standing with the purple feathered hat and purple scarf. It was a great pic of everyone *BUT* me, so I used it!!

Thanks for all the complements, guys.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

pffft....open mouth? Pleeease!
I went searching for a green face with an open mouth and couldn't find one!
You look haughty!
But I could have sworn you were the second one up on the right. She looks so familiar! Maybe I know her from another life 

MsM


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

MHooch said:


> MsM;
> 
> I am the witch with the green hat and face, curly hair and big open mouth  right in front of the witch standing with the purple feathered hat and purple scarf. It was a great pic of everyone *BUT* me, so I used it!!
> 
> Thanks for all the complements, guys.


You looked fabulous, all of you did..a bunch of glamourpuss witches. Fantastic idea, looks like so much fun. I love the Halloween spirit you have in the U.S.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

What a wonderful group of witches! I look forward to your wing ding pictures every year.  Wish I could throw one myself but there just aren't enough witches around here (that I like anyway  ). Hope you and the Magic Pumpkin (and hubby) are doing well.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi LawP!! 

The Magic Pumpkin and all the family are just great, thanks. Good to see you!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hooch, looks like another fantastic Wingding! It really makes me jealous that I don't have enough female friends to put one on!


----------

